# my first tegu UPDATE #2



## carlos123est (Feb 22, 2011)

i just got my first tegu and been doing good.He is getting bigger and healthy by the day.I will try to post some pictures,he got all his toes and full tail.I got him from a friend who got him from teguterra.com,also he is more redder its the cam that makes him look orange
new camara
so that means new pics enjoy,




,



,



,


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu*

Pretty !! 

Welcome to tegu talk !


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu*

thanks do you have any idea how old he might be??how old does he look to be thats my question and thanks for the welcome i really enjoy my tegu and this site


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu*

My guess is 7 or 8 months ...


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu*

thank you i feed him everyday pinkies, twice a week with calcium supplements also eats crickets every 3 days or so and loves scramble eggs yesterday he ate his first fuzzy proud of my big boy


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu*

That's a pretty tegu! If that's your hand in the picture, I'd say he's not even 5 months old at the time that picture was taken. Gator is going on 7 maybe 8 months and he is 3 times that size.....I am not sure if my guy's just a goober and growing faster than most, but that's just my opinion. My guy is a B/W, so I don't know much about the difference in growth rates between him and a Red.


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu*

yea he is only like 4 months i checkd already from other pictures of other tegus but yea keeping him alive and healthy thats all i ask for i got him in a nice enclosure right know about 55gallon but i might be thinking about building him his home soon....


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

JUST got my tegu to ead apples,tomato,and eggs new pictures



,



,


----------



## Max713 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

Lucky! Wish mine would eat something other than ground turkey and crickets...


----------



## reptastic (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

he is gorgeous, looks just like my pyro....judging by the size and the yime of year he could be 5-7 mo. this was pyro at 8 mo.


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

he does look like pyro nice


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

he does look like pyro nice


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

Do reds grow slowly? These pictures and descriptions are sorta giving me that impression...


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

i think dey do


----------



## reptastic (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

no they grow fast also...pyro hibernated til april that pic was taken in march when i first got him..... and this one in june..he grew more than a foot in 3 mos.


----------



## james.w (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*



reptastic said:


> no they grow fast also...pyro hibernated til april that pic was taken in march when i first got him..... and this one in june..he grew more than a foot in 3 mos.



I'm confused... U got him in March, and he went down immediately till that April? And was the size in this pic in June? 

If I understand correctly, I can't wait till mine wakes up and grows like crazy.


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

yea also does it bother if i ask wat happen to pyro??


----------



## reptastic (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*



james.w said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > no they grow fast also...pyro hibernated til april that pic was taken in march when i first got him..... and this one in june..he grew more than a foot in 3 mos.
> ...



yeah you got it i got pyro in the beginning of march, he buried himself until mid april the 16th to be exact...that last pic was taken in june 2010.



> yea also does it bother if i ask wat happen to pyro??



no its fine...there was a major electrical fire in my home while i was at work i lost pyro as well as 2 other tegus and the rest of my reptiles....theres a link to a tribute thread i created in my signature


----------



## carlos123est (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

oh i seen your videos on you tube of pyro and he looks alot like mines when he was younger


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: my first tegu UPDATE*

_ Congratulations on the new Gu. Take lots of pics, measurements and enjoy it at that size while you can. 

They don't stay small for long,.. :-D especially if they don't hibernate._


----------

